# Garmin Connect: download all activities?



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey,

Has anyone out there has come up with a good way to download all activities from Garmin Connect? I have about 200 activities I'd like to download and not psyched to go through and download them one at a time. I started a jquery bookmarklet to download a page at a time but I'm not a javascript programmer and it doesn't quite work. Anyone have a way to do this or want to take a crack at fixing what I started? 

BTW, the garmin connect site mentions a web service api, but there is no real info on it Anyone use it?

Thanks
slide


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Just in case someone wants to take a crack at the jquery code, here is what I came up with, but it only downloads the last activity on the page. To create the bookmarklet, cut and paste the code to this website -Ben Alman » Run jQuery Code Bookmarklet » Generate then go to garmin connect, login, and go to the first page of your activities and run the bookmarklet. As is it only downloads the last activity and I've been too much of a slacker to figure it out...

$('.activityNameLink').each(function(index) {
var s = 'http://connect.garmin.com/proxy/activity-service-1.1/gpx/activity/';
s += $(this)[0].href.substring($(this)[0].href.lastIndexOf('/')+1);
s+= '?full=true';
window.open(s, 'download');
alert(s);
});


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

This has been asked many times in the Garmin forums. There are some very competent GPS users there, and no one has found a way to do it. Not to say it cannot be done, but I have no ideas to offer from what I have seen, and I spend as much time there as here. 

That said, there is an iPhone / iPod app that I use on my iPod touch that accesses and downloads GC activity, named HRM Sports Training Log. Maybe he will share his info?


----------



## evilsjg (Jul 28, 2008)

TheSJG's GCLiberate


----------

